# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Near-Death Experiences are Lucid Dreams, Experiment Finds - LiveScience.com

## Dream Guide Team

*Near-Death Experiences are Lucid Dreams, Experiment Finds**LiveScience.com*In a new exercise by a California organization that studies *lucid dreaming*, volunteers have been conditioned to dream near-death experiences, including the classic scenario of flying toward a light at the end of a tunnel. The researchers say their *...**and more »*

----------

